# FTP - Accounts für Virtuelle Hosts



## HyDrO_tHe_CaReTaKeR (5. September 2001)

Hallo erstmal...                                             :| 

Ich hab so viel Gutes über "tutorials.de" gehört, dass ich mein Schicksal nun quasi in Eure Hände lege  

:{}  - ich muss verschiedene FTP-Accounts auf unserem Server einrichten, da für jeden virtuellen Host (Apache auf SuSE 7.1) ein FTP-Zugang existieren soll. 
Die Zugänge kriege ich natürlich hin, das richtige Verzeichnis lässt sich über den User auch einstellen, aber dummerweise hat dann dieser User zumindest Leserechte in allen anderen Verzeichnissen.
Wie kann ich unterbinden, dass der jeweilige User in das Elternverzeichnis seines Home-Verzeichnisses wechseln kann bzw. WU.FTP so einrichten, dass das Home-Verzeichnis für den User das Root-Verzeichnis ist?    %)


----------

